# Premium-SMS: Profi-Chatter landet beim Verbraucherschutz



## sascha (9 September 2006)

*Premium-SMS: Profi-Chatter landet versehentlich beim Verbraucherschutz*

Es ist schon eine ziemlich miese Masche. Da piepst das Handy, eine SMS ist da und sie stammt scheinbar von einem alten Freund. Oder einen alten Freundin. „Erinnerst du dich noch an mich?“, heißt es dann scheinheilig, und „Was machst du so?“ Wer auf solche Nachrichten antwortet, hat oft schon verloren. Und zwar bares Geld. Denn er antwortet nicht etwa einem alten Bekannten, sondern dem Angestellten eines Call-Centers. Immer wieder sorgen schwarze Schafe der Branche für Missmut, weil sie mit unlauteren Mitteln versuchen, Opfer in teure Chats per Premium SMS zu locken. Jetzt hat sich ein norddeutsches Call-Center dabei kräftig vertippt: Eine ihrer Lock-Nachrichten landete nämlich ausgerechnet in einer Verbraucherzentrale. Und die arbeitet nun an einer „passenden“ Antwort.

Es war am Mittwoch, kurz nach zehn Uhr vormittags, als bei der Verbraucherschützerin aus Baden-Württemberg das Mobiltelefon eine neue Nachricht zeigte. Der Absender lautete 00491623956382, der Text war nicht ganz unverfänglich: „Hi hier ist Chris, erinnerst du dich noch an mich? Wir haben mal wild gesimst. Wie geht es dir? Was machst du so?“, hieß es darin. An „wildes Simsen“ konnte sich die Expertin für Verbraucherfragen wahrlich nicht erinnern. Doch sie gab dem Unbekannten eine Chance. „Hallo ich denke du hast eine falsche Handynummer“, schrieb sie zurück. Und bekam 18 Minuten später die nächste SMS. Diesmal wurde als Nummer des Absenders die 22324 angezeigt. „Na du was hälst du sonst davon wenn wir zusammen was trinken gehen, da können wir doch besser reden? SN 1.99EUR/SMS“ Um jeden Zweifel auszuschließen rief die Verbraucherschützerin die Nummer 00491623956382 an – und bekam zu hören: „Die von Ihnen gewählte Rufnummer ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar.“ Stattdessen kam eine Stunde später die nächste SMS von der Nummer 22324, „ohne Kostenhinweis“, wie die Empfängerin sagt: Würde dich sonst ein Foto von mir überzeugen?“, hieß es darin. Und dann, nachmittags um 15:35 Uhr noch einmal: „Kannst du keine Fotos empfangen?“ Wieder wurde die Nummer 22324 angezeigt, ein Kostenhinweis sei aber nicht zu sehen gewesen, betont die Verbraucherschützerin.

Die Erfahrungen der Frau decken sich haargenau mit denen anderer Mobiltelefonbesitzer in den vergangenen Monaten. In Verbraucherschutzforen häufen sich die Meldungen von Betroffenen, die mit gleich lautenden Nachrichten erst in die Irre geführt, und dann in teure SMS-Chats verwickelt werden sollen. Die Masche ist dabei immer gleich: Die Täter melden sich unerwartet und behaupten in ihren Kurznachrichten, man sei schon einmal in Kontakt gestanden. Als Absender werden dabei gerne Namen genannt, die sowohl weiblich als auch männlich sein könnten – man weiß ja nie, welches Geschlecht das potenzielle Opfer hat. Wer reagiert, erhält wenig später die nächste Botschaft mit der teuren Premium-SMS-Nummer, an der die Abzocker mitverdienen. Wer eine SMS an diese fünfstellige Nummer verschickt, ist mit einem Schlag um die zwei Euro los. Und die Profi-Chatter am anderen Ende sind gewieft. Je nach Gesprächspartner geben sie sich als interessierten Mann oder interessierte Frau aus. Und sie beenden jede Mitteilung mit einer Frage – um den Gegenüber zum nächsten teuren SMS-Versand zu animieren.

Der verwendete Name „Chris“ und die Formulierung „wild gesimst“ sind nicht neu; schon vor drei Monaten beschwerten sich etliche Handybesitzer über Mobilfunk-Spam mit genau diesem Wortlaut. Diesmal allerdings dürften die Absender über die Antwort auf ihre SMS nicht so erfreut sein. Statt eines leicht abzuzockenden Jugendlichen oder unbedarften Singles wird sich nun die Verbraucherzentrale melden. „Wir prüfen gerade die entsprechenden rechtlichen Schritte“, berichtet die Verbraucherschützerin. Und allzu lange dürfte diese Prüfung nicht dauern. Denn schon mehrere Gerichte sind in der Vergangenheit zum Schluss gekommen, dass es wettbewerbswidrig ist, professionelle Chatter auf die Menschheit loszulassen und dieser vorzugaukeln, man sei eine kontaktfreudige Privatperson. „Gerade derjenige Verbraucher, dem es auf die Möglichkeit eines persönlichen Kennenlernens und auf die Möglichkeit einer künftigen Beziehung ankommt, würde die Leistungen der Beklagten bei wahrheitsgemäßer Werbung nicht in Anspruch nehmen“, stellte zum Beispiel das Landgericht München (Az. 33 O 8728/05, Entscheidung vom 11. Oktober 2005) fest. Mit dieser Begründung verboten die Richter einem Unternehmen die Bewerbung ihres SMS-Flirtchats mit der Behauptung, hier würden Privatpersonen chatten, während in Wirklichkeit professionelle Animateure hinter den Nachrichten steckten. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=390


----------

